# Good Sketchup resource



## Shady (8 May 2006)

The free sketch up that's being grabbed by everyone is great, but -whether by cunning design, or accidental oversight - doesn't make it immediately obvious that there are some great additional libraries of components out there, produced by the sketchup team before Google and the '3d depot' came along.

So, before they make them paying links, you might want to go here, and grab those that take your fancy:

http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=38

Woodworking, architecture and construction are pretty useful for us types, I've found... (scroll down the page for the download links, after the installation instructions...)

Edit: note that the 'libraries' are installed automatically to a folder on your c drive that assumes it's still going to be referenced from '@last software's Sketchup'. Just cut the installed folder (eg 'architecture') from there, and paste it into Google sketchup's components folder - works fine... :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (8 May 2006)

Thank's for the info shady, i've got them downloaded now. :wink:


----------



## Shady (8 May 2006)

No probs: in addition, I can confirm that 'google sketchup free' does accept ruby scripts, which is great news.

If you want to see what these can do for you, check out this page:

http://archsymb.com/ruby/index.php?dir=

It's a bit of work to get them in, but well worth it: as a simple example of what you can find, scroll down to 'cabinet.rb'. Right click on it, and select 'save target/link as...' from the options box. Because of the way the page is set up, I get it offered with a file name of 'index', for some reason. Change this to "whateveryouwant.rb", using the inverted commas (which will make windows save it with the correct file extension of .rb), and save it in your google sketchup 'plugins' folder.

If this all works, the next time you open up sketchup, go into the 'camera' menu, and at the bottom, you'll have an option 'cabinet base'. Click on it, accept the defaults and click 'ok' twice - hey presto!, instant cabinets...

'animation2.rb' is another fun one: that also goes into the 'camera' menu (some will be dropped in elsewhere - depends on the scripter's preference...)


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 May 2006)

I have about 20 or so Ruby scripts. the most valuable ones to me are weld.rb and the projection series found here: http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... _Depot.htm


----------



## les chicken (17 May 2006)

Dave

I am either having a mental block or a seniors moment :? :? :roll: . 

Could you please give a step by step information on how to download 

e.g. weld and where to put it so it works.

I have been using autocad for years but am determined to master SU :wink: with yours and other advice.

Les.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 May 2006)

Les, when you find the script you wish to download, click on it and save it to the Plugins folder under SketchUp inthe Program files. (Under @Last Software for non GSU users.) Also open the Plugins folder and copy sketchup.rb from the Examples folder into the Plugins folder. Also, if you are using SU5 (I've forgotten) click on Window>Preferences>Extensions and click all the boxes. You should find the Plugins menu and init, the scripts you have downloaded. Well, most of the scripts. There are some that only show up at approriate times in the Context menu (right click) or show up in other menus. You can open the scripts in a text editor (Notepad, Wordpad, etc.) and read the last few lines to see where they will appear.


----------



## les chicken (19 May 2006)

Dave
Sorry about the late reply, have got it sorted now. BUT try as I may I do not seem to be able to find the context menu. I am using the free download SU :? 

I was thinking of altering the ruby script to get it to come up in the plugin menu.

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 May 2006)

Les, select something in your drawing and right click. The menu that pops up is the Context menu. The items in that menu are somewhat dynamic in that they can change depending upon what you have selected. for example if you select a line segment that is not part of a component, you won't get a option to Edit Component. Some scripts that are designed so they only show up in the context menu. There is one called windowizer. It is accessed through the Context menu but is only available if you first select a face. Does that help?


----------



## les chicken (19 May 2006)

Dave

Brilliant you must be pyschic that is the item I could not find  Tried it and now I understand  .

Bit different to autocad and autocadlite though. 

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 May 2006)

Ah, good. I'm glad that worked.

Now, I'm thinking...I'm getting a vision...I'm seeing you sitting down in a comfortable chair with a glass of good wine, some music playing in the background. Oysters on the half shell laying on a bed of ice and a salad made with fresh, wild greens and a roast game hen are being placed on the table for your dinner.

How'd I do?

It made me hungry anyway.


----------



## tim (19 May 2006)

Dave R":n3l48aa2 said:


> Now, I'm thinking...I'm getting a vision...I'm seeing you sitting down in a comfortable chair with a glass of good wine, some music playing in the background. Oysters on the half shell laying on a bed of ice and a salad made with fresh, wild greens and a roast game hen are being placed on the table for your dinner.




Have I left my webcam on again?

Cheers


Tim


----------



## les chicken (21 May 2006)

Nice try Dave, all round to Tim's house then. 
  

It certainly was not my house, must be atmospherics causing the problem. :wink: :wink: 

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 May 2006)

I _was_ kind of surprised that I got Tim's dinner and not yours, Les. I wonder if it's due to sunspot activity. Or, as you say, atmospherics. Oh well, we'll be along shortly, Tim. Keep those oysters on ice until we get there.


----------



## Neomorph (21 May 2006)

les chicken":3fgc6txh said:


> Dave
> 
> Brilliant you must be pyschic that is the item I could not find  Tried it and now I understand  .
> 
> ...



That reminds me of a friend who did the same as the joke and wondered why I burst out laughing when she rang me and said...


> Angie: John, I've been doing this word processing tutorial but it's in american. I remember you telling me that american and british keyboards were not the same and there seems to be a key missing.
> Me: OK what key is it calling for?
> Angie: It 's asking me to hit the "Any" key and there isn't one on this keyboard.



:lol: 

Sometimes I've thrown a tantrum at the computer when programming when it tells me there was a syntax error in the code. I know the syntax was correct as I went through it thoroughly... unfortunate it was correct in Basic and I was programming it in COBOL or some other program mix (I knew over 20 different languages and dialects at one time). Sometimes experience hinders more than it helps. :wink:


----------



## les chicken (21 May 2006)

Dave

Another question :?: 

Now that I have the component libraries. When I insert a window into a wall how do you allow the window to be set back by say 3" and also cut a hole right through the model. 

I have a wall 9" thick but the window sits on the face and does not project through the wall to make an opening.

Les

Thinking about the meal you suggested drooling at the mouth.


----------



## les chicken (22 May 2006)

Dave

By you not replying is it something really simple that I should know about inserting windows.  

I have watched all the video training but it was not mentioned, plus I do not seem to be able to find the answer in help.   

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

At this time I don't believe components (windows, doors, etc) can be set up to cut more than one plane (wall skin). Select the window component and look at its Entity Info. It should indicate that the window will cut an opening and that sort of thing.

With your thick wall you might be better off to punch the opening for the window with Push/Pull and then stick the window into the opening.

another thing you should find out is if the component will lock to a face. I need to look up the details on changing it but one way you could do that is by exploding the component and then making it a component again. Just don't check the face locking or whatever it is called.

I have to run off to surgery for a little bit but when I get back I'll see if I can give you some better details.

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

Les, here's how you would make the window sit back into the opening. Select the window component and look at its entity Info. Change Glue to: to None. For some reason this doesn't change the behavior of the original component but if you make a copy (CTRL+Move) the copy will not glue itself to surfaces. Delete the original and make copies of the copy as needed.

As far as cutting openings is concerned, if you place the window where you want it on the wall, you can drag a rectangle around it on the wall surface and then use Push/Pull to punch an opening. You can Push/Pull the opening even if you can't see the rectangle you're pushing. Just activate P/P and click on the window and push.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## les chicken (23 May 2006)

Cheers Dave and there's me thinking it was something simple. :? :? 

I will experiment in the next few days and let you know how I get on.

Once again thanks very much for your time.

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 May 2006)

Les, it actually is very simple.  Once you do it a time or two, you'll find it quick to do. If you have a particular group of components (windows, doors, etc.) that you would use frequently and want to eliminate the gluing behavior permanently, just replace the original version with your edited component by right clicking on the edited component and choosing to save the component. 

Keep in mind that you can make your own components that will glue to a surface if desired. This might be useful for door pulls for example.

Let me know if you have more questions.

Dave


----------

